# to see/hear somebody doing/do sth



## sufler

Merhaba!
After a series of translation issues, I'm back with a grammar question this time. I've actually already gained some knowledge in this topic, but I just want to make sure, and perhaps expand my knowledge  How do you build in Turkish sentences on this pattern: "to see/hear... somebody doing/do something"?


For example: "I saw him cry" and "I found him crying". I made up *Ağladığını gördüm*. and *Onu ağladığında buldum*. for this pair. Are they correct? And are there any other other possibilities to say that? I thought of "Onu ağlarken buldum", but that could sound like "I was crying when I found him", whereas I want to say that "He was crying when I found him". Give me more examples, please.


----------



## shafaq

sufler said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sufler said:
> 
> 
> 
> For example: "I saw him cry" and "I found him crying". I made up *Ağladığını gördüm*.
> 
> 
> 
> is OK!
> but
> 
> 
> sufler said:
> 
> 
> 
> and *Onu ağladığında buldum*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't. This one isn't bad grammatically but; in this case you shoul be said "*I found him by means of (his/her) crying*".
> 
> 
> sufler said:
> 
> 
> 
> for this pair. Are they correct? And are there any other other possibilities to say that? I thought of "*Onu ağlarken buldum"*,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is true way of saying what you plan to say.
> 
> 
> sufler said:
> 
> 
> 
> but that could sound like "*I was crying when I found him*",
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is rendered as "(Ben) *ağlarken onu buldum.*"
> Note that if you interchange the placement of the verb and object as "ağlarken buldum onu"; you would say  "I found him crying." again.
> How! Enough to confuse ...?
Click to expand...


----------



## sufler

Ah, OK. Thank you 
It's a bit complicated, but I think I understood.

Btw, what would actually *Onu ağladığında buldum. *mean?
_"I found him when he was crying"??_


----------



## Black4blue

sufler said:


> Ah, OK. Thank you
> It's a bit complicated, but I think I understood.
> 
> Btw, what would actually *Onu ağladığında buldum. *mean?
> _"I found him when he was crying"??_



Yes, it would mean something like that. It's like... the fact that he cried made me find him.  Yes, little bit weird. So it's much better so say *"Onu ağlarken buldum."*


----------



## Rallino

*Onu ağladığında buldum.* means _I found him when he cried_. 

When he cried, I heard the noise, and so I found him.


----------



## Melaike

Rallino said:


> *Onu ağladığında buldum.* means _I found him when he cried_.
> 
> *When he cried, I heard the noise, and so I found him*.


''Onu ağladığında buldum '' still doesn't sound right to me.You can say ''Ağlayınca onu buldum'' in this situation


----------



## Rallino

Ah, Melaike is right. Her suggestion surely sounds more natural.


However, _onu ağladığında buldum. _still sounds OK to me. I understand it like: _onu, ağladığı zaman buldum._ I think that I might even say it in an appropriate situation; though I think I would change the word order to: _Ağladığında buldum onu._


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

"Onu ağlarken gördüm." is another way to say I saw him crying (I prefer to use this expression). Though it can also mean that "I saw him while I was crying" but you wouldn't have a problem understanding it given the context.


----------



## sufler

Wait, I don't understand something... In the first answer, *shafaq *told me that _Ağlarken onu buldum_ is not the same as_ Onu ağlarken buldum_. And now you suggest that almost the same sentence may be ambiguous?


----------



## Rallino

It all depends on the context. However, if you utter this sentence without a context, what people would naturally understand is:

Ağlarken onu buldum. = I found him while I was crying.

Onu ağlarken buldum. = I found him (while he was) crying.


If the writer ever wants to write one of these sentences with the other meaning, he has to add other details, maybe commas etc to get rid of a possible misunderstanding.


----------

